# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  How much with the Peachy Printer Kickstarter get?

## Eddie

The Peachy Printer kickstarter has only been running for 4 days so far and has already received over $341,000.  There are still 26 days to go, and they have already blown past their $50,000 funding goal.  

How much money do you think this Kickstarter campaign will raise?

----------


## Riskerbus

My guess is that it will get $2.1 million.

----------


## MyManJan

I'm guessing the funding slows down a bit after hitting $1 million.  I say it ends up at $1.4 million.

----------


## Larry

I'm aiming high on this one.  I say $3.5 million!

----------

